# Bridgeport Riser



## The Model A Guy (Oct 25, 2019)

Any thoughts on what a used 6” BP riser is worth? I think i saw a new one for under $500, i wouldnt think they are in to high of demand.....


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 25, 2019)

Nothing. You should send it to me for disposal. 

Not sure honestly. I wouldn't mind getting one, but I haven't found a good deal yet.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 25, 2019)

They go for several hundred dollars on E-bay. I have been looking for one but all the ones I find for sale are on the west coast and that makes shipping expensive.


----------



## The Model A Guy (Oct 25, 2019)

Im thinking a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## projectnut (Oct 25, 2019)

I think it all depends on the size of the riser and how many are for sale at any given time.  There are currently several listings on eBay for many sizes.  The ones listed are a range of sizes from 4" to 17".  Most asking prices are between $300.00 and $450.00.  There are a few with outrageous prices from $750.00 to $1160.00.  However if you do an advanced search the actual prices the 6" to 7" ones bring are generally between $250.00 and $400.00.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 26, 2019)

I bought a 7" riser for $300 from a local machinist. Still have to put it on the mill.

Bruce


----------



## The Model A Guy (Oct 26, 2019)

Eisen is selling new 4” risers for $300 in SoCal..........I'm re thinking the used 6”.


----------

